# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2015"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2015" состоится с 9 по 16 сентября 2015 года в поселке Джубга Краснодарского края в детском лагере "Ласковое море".

Если вы хотите забронировать номер, пожалуйста, заполните форму на сайте: http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/ (предпочтительно). При заполнении формы высвечивается стоимость за одно место на весь период фестиваля и наличие мест в корпусах. (от 4900? до 5600? за одно место в период всего фестиваля).

Если у вас не получилось заполнить форму, вы можете отправить свою заявку на e-mail info@sadhu-sanga.ru
Также можно позвонить по телефону +7-938-525-15-09 (Краснодарский край, "Мегафон").

Необходимо пройти регистрацию на сайте, которая дает возможность заполнить анкету для фестиваля заранее.
Для этого пройдите по ссылке http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registration/.
Регистрация нужна, даже если, вы не проживаете на территории фестиваля, без нее Вы не сможете пройти на территорию фестиваля и посещать лекции и киртаны.
Место проведения фестиваля, расположение корпусов, относительно главного пандала и от моря можно посмотреть на этой карте:
http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/

Ваши слуги, оргкомитет фестиваля.

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные!
Внимание!  Здесь вся информация о трансфере до фестиваля!*

Трансфер будет осуществляться с 8 по 10 сентября только из двух точек:
1) аэропорт Краснодар;
2) Ж/д вокзал Горячий Ключ

Заявки на трансфер принимаются до 31 августа 2015г. на email: alexmalspb@mail.ru

Обязательно при заявке в теме письма укажите:
• место Вашего прибытия (аэропорт Краснодар или ж/д Горячий Ключ);
• время прибытия;
• номер рейса или поезда;
• количество человек;
• имя, контакты ответственного или водителя автобуса для связи при встрече в аэропорту или на ж/д вокзале.

Встречать вас будут с тематической табличкой.

В день отправления, если ваш самолёт или поезд задерживается, сообщите об этом по телефону  8-928-426-98-11 Александру - ответственному за встречу.

Расчет за трансфер будет производиться водителю по факту прибытия в детский лагерь "Ласковое море" ("Морская Волна").
Примерная стоимость трансфера будет составлять за весь автобус 16000р. и может изменяться от количества преданных, например:
мест в автобусе 49, а едет в нем 40 преданных из аэропорта Краснодар, тогда расчет стоимости проезда составит 16000 : 40 = 400р. с каждого человека.

Места встреч и цены:
Краснодар аэропорт – Джубга

1. Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест)  3600р.
2. Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест)  8500р.
3. Автобус (от 30 до 49 мест)  12000р. - 18000р.

Такси "Абсолют":
Телефон: +7 (86159) 4-62-62,
+7 (918) 131-27-07,
+7 (928) 035-30-99
2000р.

Такси "Бумер"
Телефон: 8 (86167) 4-52-22
2200р.

Такси "Дельфин"
Телефон: 8 (918) 015-20-50
2200р.

Такси "МАГНАТ"
Телефон: 8(903)454-61-82
3000р.

Ж/д Горячий Ключ – Джубга

1. Микроавтобус ( от 8 до 10 мест)  3600р.
2. Автобус (от 18 до 20 мест)  8500р.
3. Автобус (от 30 до 49 мест)  12000р.- 16000р.

Такси "Дельфин"
Телефон: 8 (918) 015-20-50
1200р.

Такси "Абсолют"
Телефон: +7 (86159) 4-62-62,
+7 (918) 131-27-07,
+7 (928) 035-30-99
1300р.

Такси "Бумер"
Телефон: 8 (86167) 4-52-22
1500р.

Такси "МАГНАТ"
Телефон: 8(903)454-61-82
1700р.

Нужные номера
1) Горячеключевская автостанция
г. Горячий Ключ, Ярославского ул., 138
Тел.: 8(86159) 3-55-31;
2) Автовокзал Горячего Ключа расписание, справочная -
8(86159) 3-55-31, 8(86159)4-64-01

Железнодорожный вокзал
Горячий Ключ, ОАО РЖД
г. Горячий Ключ, Вокзальная пл. Тел.: 8(86159) 3-84-08

Памятка Отдыхающему в Джубге:
Скорая помощь - 8-861-679-941-23
Служба спасения - 8-861-67-314-01
Отделение полиции - 8-861-67-943-44
Железнодорожный вокзал - 8-861-67-384-08
Автовокзал - 8-861-67-943-30

Информация для тех кто добирается самостоятельно:
В 10 минутах ходьбы от детского лагеря "Ласковое море" или "Морская Волна" в поселке Джубга находится автовокзал. Здесь Вы можете посмотреть расписание автобусов:http://www.avtovokzaly.ru/avtobus/krasnodar-dzhubga

Напротив автовокзала здание кровельного центра, где нужно повернуть направо.
Если стоять лицом к кровельному центру, с левой стороны от него будет дорога и указатель, показывающий направление к детскому лагерю "Морская Волна". Идти или ехать надо прямо и потом чуть левее мимо этого здания, так чтобы оно было справа от вас. Сразу за этим зданием поверните направо и следуйте до конца дороги к проходной с вывеской «МОРСКАЯ ВОЛНА».

"Ласковое море" ("Морская Волна") . Адрес: Краснодарский край, Туапсинский район, пос. Джубга, ул. Кооперативная, д.1

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные, желающие установить на время фестиваля свою палатку.* 

Администрация пансионата "Ласкового моря" (теперь его переименовали в "Морскую волну") на территории палатки ставить не разрешила.
Однако, оргкомитету фестиваля удалось договориться о размещении палаточного городка в кемпинге на пляже этого пансионата. Там есть навесы, туалеты и душевые. 
Стоимость размещения в своей палатке - 100 руб. с человека в сутки.

Расположение пляжа: после поворота на "Морскую волну" есть поворот направо, эта дорога ведет к пляжу. Перед пляжем "Морской волны" стоит шлагбаум с будкой. Там нужно оплатить и ставить палатку там, где покажут.

Желающие могут заезжать заранее или уезжать позже дат фестиваля.

Ваши слуги, оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

*ГРАФИК ДЕЖУРСТВА РЕГИОНОВ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2015"*

10 сентября - Южный регион
11 сентября - Москва + Московская бхакти-врикша
12 сентября - Волга + Татарстан
13 сентября - Урал + Сибирь + Башкортостан
14 сентября - Северо-Запад + Санкт-Петербург
15 сентября - "Золотое Кольцо" + Центральный регион

- Чем занимаются преданные, занятые в служении регионов?

- По опыту прошлых фестивалей, в основном, волонтеры с регионов задействованы были на кухне. Нужно было с раннего утра заниматься выгрузкой овощей из хранилищ в цеха, подготовкой бхоги к завтраку и обеду, перегрузкой прасада из котлов в бочки и их доставкой до места принятия прасада. После прасада нужно было мыть бочки и котлы и убираться на самой кухне. Также в прежние годы дежурные преданные убирали мусор по территории. Но последние годы уборщики обходились без нас. Иногда, особенно в начале, нужно что-то переносить с места на место (например столы на рынок, кресла на место проведения инициаций). За день до дежурства накануне вечером, как правило, мы встречаемся либо со всеми желающими принять участие в дежурстве, либо с какими-нибудь местными лидерами, которые могут довести информацию до людей и обсуждаем все детали.

Ваш слуга,
координатор служения регионов Мукундананда дас

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные!* 

Пожалуйста, пройдите регистрацию на сайте http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registration/.
Организовать такое большое мероприятие, не зная сколько человек приедет, очень трудно.
Сами понимаете, из-за этого возникают многочисленные накладки, как на кухне, так и в общем во всех департаментах. Для оптимизации расходов и создания более удобных условий нам нужно знать количество участников фестиваля. Пожалуйста, зарегистрируйтесь сами и помогите тем, кто не может это сделать.
Регистрация не только даст возможность оптимизировать организационные расходы, но и ускорит время непосредственно на самом фестивале.

Будем благодарны.

----------


## Serafima

*CПИСОК ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ.*

Гопал Кришна Госвами
Ниранджана Свами
Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Бхактивайбхава Свами
Прахладананда Свами
Индрадьюмна Свами 
Шачинандана Свами
Девамрита Свами
Бхакти Вишрамбха Мадхава Свами
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами
Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху
Патита Павана прабху

Список может уточняться. Следите за рассылками новостей фестиваля.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

*БРОНЬ НОМЕРОВ!*

Дорогие преданные! В этом году в результате реорганизации службы расселений, создан единый контакт-центр по приему и обработке заявок на проживание. Независимо от региона, просим обращаться по следующим контактам:

1) Онлайн подача заявки (предпочтительно!)

http://sadhu-sanga.ru/bron-nomerov/

В случае удачного сохранения заявки, выдается подтверждение на желтом фоне. Ответ должен прийти на указанную почту в течение 1-2 дней. Если этого не произошло, свяжитесь на нами для уточнения статуса вашей заявки.

ВАЖНО: в целях обеспечения "социальной справедливости" - в номерном фонде фестиваля меньше всего 2х местных номеров, мы подтвердим заявки на 2х местные номера только от семейных пар, преимущественно с детьми. Однополые заявки, просим, подавать на 3х и более местные номера.

2) По электронной почте - info@sadhu-sanga.ru

3) По телефону +7-938-525-15-09 (Краснодарский край, мегафон)

ВСЕ ВОПРОСЫ ПО ЭТИМ КОНТАКТАМ.

На данный момент фонд номеров фестиваля состоит из 3х корпусов пансионата "Ласковое море" (фото территории и номеров), а также нескольких корпусов базы отдыха "Платан"(фото территории и номеров).

В целом, номера находятся в очень приличном состоянии. В Ласковом море проводится ежегодный косметический ремонт, также в Платане будет произведена масштабная ренновация (фото обоих баз сделаны до ремонта). На наш взгляд, стоимость номеров весьма доступная (нам удалось сохранить стоимость номеров на уровне прошлого года, при том, что качество номеров значительно выше - например, в ЛМ все номера с удобствами, и в очень приличном состоянии), к тому же, расположение в шаговой доступности от главного пандала, позволяет уверенно говорить о том что это наилучшее предложение для участников фестиваля.

Мы отдаем себе отчет в том, что для кого-то более подходящим будет выбор проживания в сторонних гостиницах. При необходимости, мы готовы поддержать в этом желающих информационно. Тем не менее, хотелось бы упомянуть один важный момент: территория проведения фестиваля, место под главный пандал, столовая для приготовления прасада, и т.д., все это - является неотъемлемой частью пансионата, и поэтому себестоимость номеров для фестиваля обходится несколько выше, чем в случае отдельно взятой гостиницы. Таким образом, бронируя номера из фонда фестиваля, вы не только "покупаете себе проживание", но и вносите ощутимый вклад в поддержание самого фестиваля! В любом случае, выбор, конечно, за вами.

----------


## Serafima

БОЛЕЕ ПОДРОБНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ:

НА САЙТЕ http://sadhu-sanga.ru/ 
И В ГРУППЕ http://vk.com/sadhu_sanga

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные, если вы хотите принять участие в служении на фестивале "Садху-санга 2015", предлагаем вам следующие вакансии.*

ТРЕБУЮТСЯ:
1) В службу охраны на весь период фестиваля - мужчины
Обращаться: координатор службы ожраны Виджай Чайтанья дас 8-961-807-44-47 jiv@nm.ru
2) В службу информации на весь период фестиваля 5 человек. Желательно уметь пользоваться компьютером. Обращаться по тел. 8-911-891-73-00, Наталья, или на почту nat6791@mail.ru
3) На регистрацию "Санга лидеров" 6 человек (на 2-3 дня). 
Обращаться по тел. 8-911-891-73-00, Наталья, или на почту nat6791@mail.ru
4) Добровольцы на киртан при встрече преданных - чем больше тем лучше (на первые дни фестиваля)
Обращаться: alexmalspb@mail.ru 8-928-426-98-11 Александр Маликов

5) Помощники для информирования приезжающих преданных о фестивале (первые 1-2 дня) - 5 человек
Обращаться: alexmalspb@mail.ru 8-928-426-98-11 Александр Маликов

6) Помощь с багажом для преданных, кому это необходимо, 5-10 человек (на первые дни фестиваля), мужчины со здоровыми спинами и сильными руками. Обращаться: alexmalspb@mail.ru 8-928-426-98-11 Александр Маликов

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

*ЯГЬИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "Садху-Санга 2015"*

Дорогие преданные!
На фестивале "Садху-санга 2015" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН.

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В основе ее лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы.
Вот, что о ягьях (самскарах) говорят наши духовные учителя:

Шачиинандана Свами (из книги "Гаятри-мантры"):
"Ягья - это обряды, где все физические и умственные способности человека задействуются в поклонении Господу в Его формах арча-виграхи и шалаграма-шилы. Проводить ягью по всем правилам можно, лишь получив священные мантры. При поклонении Божеству полностью заняты ум и чувства. Такое поклонение позволяет задействовать в служении Богу наши поступки, разум, мысли, чувственное восприятие и связать все это с Господом. Таким образом человек проходит через всестороннее очищение, которое устраняет даже его карму.*

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:
"Что такое самскара? Слово самскара значит впечатление или отпечаток. Но у слова самскара есть другое значение. Это обряд, который проводят для того, чтобы облагородить человеческий ум. Существует десять основных самскар, который каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти. Иначе говоря, все существенные моменты жизни, в соответствии с ведической культурой обставлялись определенным обрядом, который помогал оставить отпечаток на уме и сформировать ум человека лучшим образом. В человеческой жизни есть узлы или узловые моменты, переходные моменты. Моменты, в которые человек должен делать важные выводы. И в соответствии с ведической культурой, все эти моменты в жизни человека, особенно в детстве обставлялись определенными обрядами, которые помогали человеку сформировать правильный ум. Все это начиналось с зачатия, первой самскарой в жизни человека является обряд его зачатия. В результате этого появлялись люди не подверженные унынию, не подверженные депрессии. Вся ведическая культура направлена на то, чтобы защитить ум человека и сформировать его особым образом. Говорится, что когда человек не проходит самскар, он становится шудрой. Шудра значит грубый, нерафинированный, не облагороженный человек. И характеристика главная шудры или не облагороженного человека заключается в том, что он подвержен депрессии, подвержен унынию. Смысл ведической культуры именно в этом, в том чтобы избавить человека от болезни уныния. Это результат нашего не окультуренного или неправильно сформированного, не защищенного ума."

Шрила Радханатха Свами на церемонии анна-прашана в Шридхам Маяпуре:
"Как помочь ребенку стать сознающим Кришну? Для человека, чтобы стать сознающим Кришну в этом материальном мире, требуется огромное количество благословений: благословения вайшнавов, и особенно благословений Верховной Божественной Личности, которые приходят через вайшнавов. Так на каждом шагу в жизни человека существуют самскары, молитвы, есть очистительные методы, и более всего, есть намерение призвать Бога через пение Его Имен, а также посредством определенных ритуалов. С этой целью в место, где проводится обряд, приглашают святых людей чтобы они вознести молитвы и дали благословения ребенку. И эти благословения дают силу, чтобы помочь тому ребенку преодолеть препятствия, воздвигаемые на его пути майей, и достигнуть лотосных стоп Господа.”

Враджендра Кумар прабху:
"На ведическом языке культура - это "самскрита" (очищающие действия). Это значит, что с каждым культурным действием человек должен становиться чище и ближе к своей духовной природе. Для этого Веды рекомендуют всевозможные очистительные ритуалы (самскары). Вайшнавы стараются следовать этим очистительным процессам и те, которые с уровня веры перешли на уровень практики, реально замечают в себе позитивные перемены. Люди без особого труда избавляются от вредных привычек и развивают в себе наилучшие качества. Невозможно поднять уровень культуры, не очистив человека - носителя этой самой культуры. Каково сознание людей, такова и культура. Веды предлагают совершенно практичные и универсальные пути очищения нашего существования, что естественно приводит к повышению окружающей культуры. Поэтому вместо того чтобы слепо отвергать, истинно культурный человек попытается понять суть явления..."

На фестивале мы сможем предложить для вас:
- ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц;
- ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос);
- Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения);
- авахана хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.;
- инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша);
- ваваха-самскара (свадебная церемония) - уточняется;
- шраддха (поминальная церемония).

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических рассчетов просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно.
Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108 ). Или звоните: +79037164718.
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно.

Предварительное расписание (возможны изменения, следите за объявлениями) церемоний следующее:

10 сентября, четверг - Нарасимха-ягья. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения.
11 сентября, пятница - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.)
12 сентября, суббота - шраддха (поминальная церемония).
13 сентября, воскресенье (1-я ягья, 10.00) - ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день
воскресенье (2-я ягья, 13.00) - ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц
14 сентября, понедельник – виваха-самскара (свадебная церемония)
15 сентября, вторник - инициация

Для того, чтобы учавствовать в ягье вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы учавствуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Те. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р. (500р. на виваха-самскару с пары), получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде. После церемонии в определенный момент(озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей.

Дополнительные требования:
- желающим пройти виваха-самскару нужно будет иметь новые одежды для жениха и невесты, кункум (красный порошок, который наносится на пробор невесты), мангалья-сутру (особое украшение, которое в ходе обряда жених надевает на шею невесты. В Индии все знают, что это такое, и как оно выглядит. В нашей же действительности чаще всего заменяется новой золотой или серебряной цепочкой или красивыми бусами. Смысл в том, что женщина носит это ожерелье всю жизнь во время замужества). И САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ – если не будет отца невесты, то нужно найти вместо него посаженного отца. Эту роль может играть либо кто-то из родственников, либо кто-то из старших преданных вашей ятры, вашего региона и тп., которые хорошо вас знают и могут поручиться за вас. Также хорошо бы иметь рекомендацию для прохождения этого обряда от старших преданных вашей ятры. Приветсвуются различные украшения для невесты, гопи-дотсы, мехенди и тп.
- проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не одевали, это будет сделано на церемонии)
- проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия)приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами
- для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок
- для инициирующихся – рекомендация на посвящение, , новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари.
- на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших.

Ваш слуга
Махабхарата дас

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие вайшнавы, собирающиеся торговать на предстоящем фестивале "Садху-санга"! 

Для вас важная информация по организации торговли.

Что можно продавать:
книги Шрилы Прабхупады и книги духовных учителей ИСККОН
диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН
вайшнавскую атрибутику
предметы поклонения
вайшнавскую одежду (дхоти, сари, гопидрессы)

Стоимость аренды торговых мест:

1) Для категории "Книги и диски"
торговая площадь 3м*3м на весь фестиваль стоит 10000 рублей
торговая площадь 3м*6м на весь фестиваль стоит 17000 рублей
стол размером 3м*1,5м на весь фестиваль стоит 5000 рублей

2) Для всего остального 
торговая площадь 3м*3м на весь фестиваль стоит 30000 рублей
торговая площадь 3м*6м на весь фестиваль стоит 50000 рублей

Желающим торговать необходимо сделать предоплату. Реквизиты для оплаты вы можете получить, написав на адрес rassyl77@mail.ru 
Предоплату необходимо сделать до 02.09.2015 года.

Когда вы приедете на фестиваль, служба охраны выдаст вам разрешение на право торговли согласно сделанной предоплате.

Ваш слуга
Антарьями дас,
ответственный за минимаркет.
Контактный телефон +79037199155

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные!*

Уточнение по дням фестиваля:
9 сентября в 18:00 открытие фестиваля "Садху-санга 2015". До открытия днем - фестиваль санкиртаны.

10-15 сентября:
4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45 - 8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак
10.30 - 12.00 1-й блок семинаров.
12.15 - 13.45 2-й блок семинаров.
14.00 - обед
17.00 - 18.30 3-й блок семинаров
19.00 - маха-киртан - приглашаем всех!

16 сентября:
4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45 - 8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак и разъезд

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля.

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие преданные, если у вас есть опыт организации детских программ и вы хотите помочь в этом служении, пожалуйста, обращайтесь к координатору детских программ фестиваля Варшане прабху, тел. 8-909-444-00-39.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Serafima

*Дорогие преданные!
*
Если кто-то хочет помочь в организации питания преданных-сыроедов на фестивале "Садху-санга 2015", пожалуйста, обращайтесь по адресу vanamali-nrs@yandex.ru или по тел.8-911-611-02-63.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Serafima

Харе Кришна!

В технический департамент фестиваля "Садху-санга" требуются добровольцы для подготовки зданий и сооружений фестиваля. 
Заезд 1 сентября 2015 г. Предоставляется проживание и питание. 

Обращаться по адресу alekskao108@gmail.com или по телефону 8-960-482-65-64.

Ваш слуга,
координатор технического департамента
Нитьянанда Сварупа дас

----------


## Serafima

ВСЕРОССИЙСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ САНКИРТАНЫ 2015

МЕСТО ПРОВДЕНИЯ: Фестиваль "Садху Санга", Посёлок Джубга, Краснодарский Край
ДАТА: 9.09.15
ВРЕМЯ: с 12.00 до 16.00

РАСПИСАИЕ:

12.00 - 12.30 - Киртан: Тхакур Харидас прабху
12.30 - 13.00 - Киртан: Бх. Ананта Кришна Госвами
13.00 - 14.00 - Лекция Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами Махарадж 
14.15 - 14.30 - Обращение Амбариши прабху 
14.30 - 14.45 - Обращение Гаура Кришны прабху (Директор ББТ)
14.45 - 15.30 - Награждение (тёплые подарки)
15.30 - 15.50 - Спектакль (made in St. Petersburg)

----------


## Serafima

Обращение Е.С.Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами

Дорогие вайшнавы, пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны.

Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Как вы все наверняка знаете, в двух областях Восточной Украины по-прежнему идет война. Эта ситуация продолжается в течение уже очень долгого времени. В свое время эти области были одними из самых густонаселенных областей с точки зрения ИСККОН, было очень много преданных. Сейчас многие из вайшнавов вынуждены были уехать оттуда, из Донецка, Луганска, Алчевска. Кто-то переселился в Россию, кто-то переселился в другие города Украины, где ситуация не такая тяжелая. Однако очень много преданных по-прежнему остаются там. Так, например, в Донецке на каждую воскресную программу приходит 60-70 человек. В то же время выезд из этих областей очень затруднен. Практически все эти преданные не могут поучаствовать в "Бхакти-сангаме" (украинском фестивале), единственная их надежда получить какую-то духовную поддержку и зарядиться — это принять участие в "Садху-санге", российском фестивале.

Экономическое положение в этих районах очень тяжелое, в лучших случаях люди получают 100 долларов в месяц, хотя цены на продукты там гораздо более высокие, чем даже в России или оставшейся территории Украины. Поэтому у преданных из этих областей нет никакой возможности оплатить проживание на российском фестивале. Разумеется, что все расходы по их питанию возьмет на себя сам фестиваль, но из-за неопределенной экономической ситуации организаторы фестиваля не берутся гарантировать оплату их проживания. По спискам, поданным президентом донецкого храма, около 120 человек хотели бы приехать на "Садху-сангу", на фестиваль в Россию.

Моя огромная просьба ко всем, у кого есть такая возможность, — спонсировать проживание одного-двух-трех преданных из Донецка, Луганска, Алчевска, или хотя бы даже частично оплатить их проживание. Это очень сильно поможет нашим преданным, и я абсолютно уверен, что такая солидарность в среде преданных покажет замечательный пример всему миру. И, конечно же, Шрила Прабхупада и все наши духовные учителя будут очень довольны нами. Спасибо Вам большое. Я ожидаю всех вас увидеть на "Садху-санге".

Харе Кришна!

Ваш слуга, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами



Ответственный за встречу преданных из Донбасса – Кришна Таттва дас

РЕКВИЗИТЫ ПЕРЕВОДА: 

Банк: Сбербанк России

Номер карты: 4276 3000 3904 2315

Получатель: АЛЕКСАНДР ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧ МИРОНОВ

Номер счета: 40817810230004440473

Банк получателя: ОТДЕЛЕНИЕ N8619 СБЕРБАНКА РОССИИ Г.КРАСНОДАР

БИК:040349602

Корреспондентский счет: 30101810100000000602

КПП:231043001

ИНН:7707083893

ОКПО:09142003

ОГРН:1027700132195

----------


## Serafima

*ВСЕ ФОТОГРАФИИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ БУДУТ ВЫКЛАДЫВАТЬСЯ СРАЗУ НА САЙТЕ "HARE KRISHNA PHOTO"* 

http://harekrishna.photo/ 
http://vk.com/harekrishna.photo

----------


## Serafima

Дорогие участники фестиваля "Садху-санга 2015"!

В этом году на базе фестиваля будут установлены два больших щита для объявлений. Просьба все объявления вешать только на эти щиты. Это касается как частных объявлений, так и рекламы малых и больших проектов. Администрации пансионатов не одобряют, когда мы вешаем объявления на двери, стены и, особенно, в жилые корпуса. Пожалуйста, поддеживайте культуру поведения на высоком уровне.

Ваш слуга
Лакшмана Прана дас,
координатор cлужбы информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Список почетных гостей фестиваля корректируете? Так, сегодня  стало известно, что Его Милость Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху не приедет, прошла рассылка от его слуги. Письмо я разместила в соответствующем разделе Гуру Махараджа.

----------


## Serafima

Все изменения уже опубликованы в наших группах

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Все изменения уже опубликованы в наших группах


    В отношении Чайтанья Чандры Чарана прабху изменения не внесены. Группа в Контакте- он как был там вписан, так и остается по сей день.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мои поклоны, дорогие преданные. У кого есть полный архив лекций и киртанов фестиваля "Садху-санга 2015", выложите в интернет, пожалуйста.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Записи фестивалей для онлайн прослушивания и скачивания:

Бхактисангама 2015
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5XvH/t33RFKAUq - торрент на скачивание записей в лучшем качестве

Садху-санга 2015
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dz1G/M2oa2r6a8 - можно послушать онлайн и скачать

----------


## Андрей Владимирович Заяц

Эх, жалко, фестиваль уже прошел...А когда и где будет следующий?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Эх, жалко, фестиваль уже прошел...А когда и где будет следующий?


Пока точно неизвестно. Следите за объявлениями. Точное место и сроки будут объявлены ближе к новому году.

----------


## jiva

> Пока точно неизвестно. Следите за объявлениями. Точное место и сроки будут объявлены ближе к новому году.


Очень интересно, когда будут известны даты на 2016.

----------

